# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Bath for small bathroom

## BobK

There is no bath that I can find in Australia, that is small enough to fit in my available space, which is 1.1m x .8m. Anyone know of a bath that will fit ?
If not I will have to build a Roman style tiled bath, which involves fitting a small bath plug wast outlet into a larger existing plastic shower wast pipe  set in the concrete floor. Anyone have advice on how to do this ?
Thanks for your help

----------


## flang51

Decina have small baths. 
Page 9...Bella and Azzurro are very, very close!  http://www.decina.com.au/products/de...logue_2005.pdf 
Bella  
Azzurro

----------


## BobK

thanks your reply . I have tried Decina and you are right they are close But the Azzuro is 1200 long not my required 1100 and the bella is bigger on both sides to the 800 I need

----------


## flang51

Have you contacted them? You just never know they be able to make one in your size for a reasonable price. If you don't ask, you don't get!...always been my motto!!! :Biggrin:  
Worth a phone call.

----------


## BobK

Have tried this idea with Decina and several other manufacturers But sadly no go,!Looks like I will have to fall back on making a tiled roman style bath to fit  Thanks again your ideas

----------


## SilentButDeadly

There's a drop in bath from ACS in a size under your requirement 1000x750x700  http://www.acsupplies.com.au/bath/concealed-bath.php

----------


## tuesdayal

i was in hardware and general showroom at brookvale sinny a coupla weeks ago and there was a corner bath unit that looked fab.  the bath was about 1 x 1 x 30cm deep.  lovely lady  there.  she'll remember me i was with a jack russell whom she took under her wing. cheers. tuesdayal

----------

